# Did you here about the cat in the couch ??



## Lyn groombridge (Mar 15, 2009)

Spotted this on the net/news this morning.. :luv 


Can you imagine buying a couch and finding a cat hiding in it a few days later?

Vickie Mendenhall and Chris Lund can, because it happened to them.

They found a 9 year old calico cat named Callie living in a couch they'd had for a few days, after Chris felt something moving in the couch.

The movement wasn't the only clue that something unsusual was going on - they'd also heard "mysterious mewing" noises since they'd bought the couch.

I can't believe it took them a few days to find the cat.

Callie was found in the couch on March 10, and her owner was found two days later.

The owner had donated the couch on Feb. 19

That's a pretty long time for a cat to live in a couch.

I'm glad that things worked out for Callie, and that the people who found her were pet lovers.

I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't have been so caring if they'd found a stowaway cat living in their couch.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a surprise that would be!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a surprise in every couch... :lol:


----------

